

Real World Web: Performance & Scalability - fogus
http://www.scribd.com/doc/2569319/Real-World-Web-Performance-Scalability

======
bravura
Too bad no one is active on the referenced google group. Maybe join it and we
can resurrect it? <http://groups.google.com/group/scalable?pli=1>

------
chrisbolt
PDF: <http://develooper.com/talks/rww-mysql-2008.pdf>

------
chinmi
Wow, so I'm guessing scaling is complicated :)

